# 1972 Schwinn Speedster and Schwinn Breeze



## fleewing19 (Jul 25, 2019)

My recent find on Craigslits. Cleaned them , tuned them.  Baskets are from https://www.velofred.com . Plans - to add dynamos and lights.


----------



## Allrounderco (Jul 26, 2019)

Nice! I’ve taken a liking to this era of Schwinn “lightweight.” Good sturdy every day bikes. Even better with the added baskets.


----------



## Sven (Jul 27, 2019)

Nice score! Very clean


----------



## Ernbar (Aug 3, 2019)

I love the 70s era Schwinns. I picked up on Facebook Market Place a 1973 Speedster in that groovy Kool Lemon Yellow complete with dynamo tail and front lights, Schwinn speedometer and bell ringer. It's in excellent condition and is a sweet sturdy rider.


----------



## schwinnlax (Aug 5, 2019)

'70s Schwinn lightweights were still high quality machines with some nice colors (Kool Lemon, Rasberry, lime green, opaque blue, etc.).  Unfortunately, that's where the decoration ended in the '70s, as decals were sparse compared to the '60s and '50s bikes.


----------

